# Culvert, Croydon - April 08



## LiamHW (Apr 21, 2008)

Visited with SiteOne and Morlock. 

This is my first report, my first culvert and first attempt at photography in the dark. So thanks to SiteOne for the tips! The water wasn't vary deep so a welly rather than wader explore. It was of concrete construction throughout so have concentrated on the features along the way.
(I'm using a digital compact so was quite pleased with some of the results.) 

Here's the photos.

Been visited since 1965.






There were 2 of these sumps at the end of the culvert.





SiteOne lining up a shot





Found out that I needed to adjust the white balance after this shot, but like the blue tinge it has.





Rusted overflow.





Urbexers footprints





Black gunk





Life will try and grab hold anywhere





Lots of this orange gunk around





Outlet





Running water





The big outlet; the noise and echo from this was like being in a waterfall










Wouldn't of liked to be in here when this tennis ball got stuck!





Light at the end of the tunnel





All in all a nice relaxed explore.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice pictures and a good report. I know just how difficult it is to light and photograph culverts and you did well! When you have water flowing in like that it can make some great pictures which you did very well.
How long was this culvert?


----------



## Alias (Apr 21, 2008)

cool thats the River Wandle.


----------



## LiamHW (Apr 21, 2008)

Not sure how long it was - maybe half a mile? Or at least it seemed like that, you lose track of time and distance in the dark.
The ones of the big outlet didn't come out as well as I hoped, I think a little to much exposure? I found it hard to strike a balance between exposure and light painting.

Alias - your right; I just found it on Google Earth. I wasn't sure where we were as I just followed Morlock & SiteOne in the car and forgot to ask!


----------



## SiteOne (Apr 21, 2008)

haha glad you had a good day and some good photos! I liked the one of me so ive stolen it for my facebook LOL


----------



## johno23 (Apr 21, 2008)

Some great photos there guys,especially the two of the water coming in from the large pipe.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 21, 2008)

You're right about losing track of time! I noticed that too. Me and Sausage did a tunnel a quarter of a mile long the other day but it took us about two hours to walk it due to taking pictures! 

This is a great culvert, lots of nice flowing water which I think is very photogenic. I bet you can't wait to do more


----------



## LittleMike (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, quite a lot of water being chucked in there. Everything is twice as loud when you're underground!


----------

